# Your favourite chords



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Inspired by the hard to play chords thread, what chord(s) do you tend to favour or slip a lot into your playing?

I really like this Eadd9 (theory guys correct me here). 

024100

another one is Em11

025232


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have small hands (not Drumpf related) and a shorter than normal pinky. Em11 is quite the stretch, almost impossible for me. Eadd9 requires some concentration, but is doable. It will take a while to make the change at normal speed.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I play a lot of blues and I always end up playing 9 chords for the 4 and 5. e.g. C9 x32333. I like augmented chords to end a turnaround as well e.g.. Daug x5433x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

The Jimi chord.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They are all good in their context. No favourites.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

x05500 - (Am9) and x04500 (Am6/9) are faves of mine.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Merlin said:


> x05500 - (Am9) and x04500 (Am6/9) are faves of mine.


Funny, Am9 is one of my favorites but I play it at xx7559. I also really like the A chord from Blue Rodeo's Try (577400).


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sus4 chords, because they have no mode and can be combined with any bass root note. My favorite: 

xx7755 

replace x with any note your middle finger can reach.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> The Jimi chord.


This and power chords...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex said:


> Inspired by the hard to play chords thread, what chord(s) do you tend to favour or slip a lot into your playing?
> 
> I really like this Eadd9 (theory guys correct me here).
> 
> 024100....


Very Andy Summer's chord. Message In bottle stuff. I agree. 

I like. This one too 
044300

Second chord in Melissa.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I also use this E chord quite often, especially with Hendrix style rhythm fills: 0 11 9 9 9 0


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

I love the sound of a D Sus chord (either one) resolving into D. Super simple embellishment, always sounds good.

Also: C7.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Never really thought about it, but if I had to pick one, I'd say the 'taxman chord' (dominant 7#9). Or just a plain old Em blues chukka-chukka thing.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I use this D chord a lot too: x5403x. Usually slide into it from a C


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some nice chords I haven't played yet.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The distorted mystery Fripp chord in Schizoid Man...after the opening riff repeats a couple of times and then the lyrics begin with it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

G7 sus 4 change to the G7. At the third fret. AKA Clapton Old Love.


----------

